# Where are experienced npp users



## Thezilla (Oct 6, 2017)

Been awhile since I have been on the board. Super busy with life work etc. My last cycle was a tren/test cycle and it was a success. I came off that and jumped back on my trt for a couple months. Recently got my bloods and everything checked out ok. 

    Since it is growing season I decided to hit a bulk. Eating sleeping all that is in check so don’t need any of those responses. Sunday will be two weeks and I started 
    Npp 400 mg/week 1-5
    Deca 500mg/week 1-16
    Test c 750mg/ week 1-16 arimedex .25 eod

      I got this^^^^ whole cycle from and outside source and stopped taking my prescribed test to run ^^^^. 

So my question shouldn’t I notice some kind of change by now. I know I’m probably being impatient but I heard npp you should notice difference within 2 weeks being it’s a short ester deca? Wouldnt I notice a difference with the increase in test aswell? Have never gone over 500mg. 
    Another very odd thing which is why I started this thread is I am actually losing weight. Started at 260 and now around 255!! As I said I’m eating clean and consuming enough.  This isn’t the first rodeo I just have never ran any sort of deca.  The only symptom I’ve had is couple bigger pimples on my back.  

 Any input experiences welcomed! Thanks


----------



## CCCP (Oct 6, 2017)

Not sure about npp but I’ve ran a similar cycle before which was dbol 50/50/25/25(4 weeks), deca and test e 600/wk for 16 weeks.

i lost weight the first week and by the end of the fourth week I was up close to 15 pounds of which zero was fat, all muscle. The point of the dbol for me was to kickstart the cycle while the deca and test kicked in since they are long esters which take about 4 weeks to be in full swing.


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 6, 2017)

I choose npp for the same reason you choose dbol. Didn’t want to take any orals. I just think is odd I’m losing weight. I am in Shape and carry less then 12 percent bf.


----------



## CCCP (Oct 6, 2017)

How is your diet structured?


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 6, 2017)

I am not one of those guys that counts calories. I eat and I eat a lot. Fruits Vegs meats chicken drink plenty water the whole deal. I could prob eat more often but I get 4 or 5 meals in a day.I’ve felt better and stronger on my trt test dose. Lol.  My thing is like I said don’t know how I can be losing weight. I just read some article that said npp could take up to 4 weeks so...... guess I’ll just wait and see


----------



## CCCP (Oct 6, 2017)

Npp I would say should kick in before four weeks, but that’s my opinion. Just make sure your taking in 1.5 x your body weight in protein and have a good amount of clean carbs. 6-8 small meals per day, and you should be fine.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 7, 2017)

My opinion is Npp 400-600mg for 8-12wk


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2017)

CCCP said:


> Npp I would say should kick in before four weeks, but that’s my opinion. Just make sure your taking in 1.5 x your body weight in protein and have a good amount of clean carbs. 6-8 small meals per day, and you should be fine.


It won't do anything to noticeable till week 6-8 it's not a fast ester as people think


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

Yea now I think I should have went with Ana drol or d bol....waiting game I guess


----------



## CCCP (Oct 7, 2017)

I would have definitely went for the dbol, it’s very good for putting on size from my experience. Definitely no drinking while on it since it is toxic to your liver.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> Yea now I think I should have went with Ana drol or d bol....waiting game I guess


You in a rush somewhere ?


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

No rush I just get suspect when I start losing weight...I mean when I was cruising/trt dose I was holding at 260 start taking some shit off the street start losing weight. I’ve upped test and added npp. Hmmmm that what I mean by waiting game.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 7, 2017)

This is a rookie thought process. Everyone thinks they should see gains from using gear. Let me say this in lamens terms.

1. You could do 4g of gear for a year straight and not see a dam thing if your diet isn't correct. If your not seeing gains now you know why.

2. Your losing weight because your eating under the Amount of calories your body needs to maintain its weight. To gain weight you need to eat more calories than your body needs to maintain weight.  It's not rocket science and it is in every way impossible to lose weight while eating in a surplus. Human physiology will not allow it just like gravity will not allow you to float to space.  

When people say "I don't count calories" it is an instant indicator of a problem to anyone who knows body building. You have to count calories...or count them for many years until you have a good idea of how much that piece of chicken has thsts on your plate. By reading your posts you have no fkng clue how much protien, carbs, fats, calories your eating. It's obviously not ebough. And don't try to tell me you know it's enough cause you eat alot like all day lmao your believing your own bullshit. 

The only answer you need in this post is this: get a dam diet and start counting your macros. 

Your welcome


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks coach!!!! I’ll look into that. Anyway has anybody else had any experiences with npp? The rookie wants to know&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 7, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> Thanks coach!!!! I’ll look into that. Anyway has anybody else had any experiences with npp? The rookie wants to know&#55357;&#56834;



Geezus your fuking ignorant. 

Yes vets can any of you tell him why he's losing weight on npp? Inquiring minds must know!!


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

Chill the **** out. I’m ignorant how about the way you replied to the post. I’m not saying your wrong. I simple asking others and their experience with npp. I’m not gonna argue with your little ass. You win bro you did it. 
      However you can go **** yourself casue basically your original reply was ignorant. You don’t just come out and call somebody a rookie  based on the fact they do not count calories and go on and on about it. You don’t know me. That’s a **** boy move! You a **** boy? Seems to be a lot of those roaming around nowdays.  
      Like I said I’ll take eating more into consideration coach!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 7, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> Chill the **** out. I’m ignorant how about the way you replied to the post. I’m not saying your wrong. I simple asking others and their experience with npp. I’m not gonna argue with your little ass. You win bro you did it.
> However you can go **** yourself casue basically your original reply was ignorant. You don’t just come out and call somebody a rookie  based on the fact they do not count calories and go on and on about it. You don’t know me. That’s a **** boy move! You a **** boy? Seems to be a lot of those roaming around nowdays.
> Like I said I’ll take eating more into consideration coach!



The only boy here is you  because the only thing you focused on from my answer was me calling you a rookie...which You no doubt are. It's not a bad thing it just means you don't know much yet. Don't get your panties in a bunch because your not knowledgeable about body building yet. You might want to eat a piece of humble pie with all that food your supposedly eating. 

Now if you acted like a grown ass man you would see that my post was the best thing to have happened to your body building experience thus far. Since your not though you can enjoy years of minimal gains if you gain anything at all. Whenever you do decide to follow a proper diet and see real change you will look back to my post and think that little boy actually did know what he was talking about, I just wish I would have listened then and saved myself some time. Enjoy the struggle!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 7, 2017)

CCCP said:


> Not sure about npp but I’ve ran a similar cycle before which was dbol 50/50/25/25(4 weeks), deca and test e 600/wk for 16 weeks.
> 
> i lost weight the first week and by the end of the fourth week I was up close to 15 pounds of which zero was fat, all muscle. The point of the dbol for me was to kickstart the cycle while the deca and test kicked in since they are long esters which take about 4 weeks to be in full swing.



Hey cccp...just fyi even with insulin it's physically impossible for the human body to gain 15 lbs of muscle in 4 weeks. The 15 pounds you gained was some fat, maybe a tad bit of muscle but mostly water. No disrespect bro just a little correction in your theory.


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

Lmao how much to I owe you coach


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

Lol saved you some time huh?? Probably took you 45 minutes to write that little ass paragraph huh? Finger gainz you da man!!!!
      Say what you want. You don’t know me. You have no idea my background or athletic accomplishments. Like I said must be a **** boy peace


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 7, 2017)

Yeah that don't sound right. I know it's only been two weeks but if that were me I'd be up atleast 5 pounds by now. Definitelt wouldn't be losing weight. Like bundy said npp doesn't hit u as fast as people think. Give it another two weeks and see what happens. 

So u don't trust your source?

Edit: I'd be up 5 pounds if nothing has changed and I was eating normal. I've always been that way, I'll put 5-8 pounds of water on the first two or three weeks. Always.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 7, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> Lmao how much to I owe you coach





Thezilla said:


> Lol saved you some time huh?? Probably took you 45 minutes to write that little ass paragraph huh? Finger gainz you da man!!!!
> Say what you want. You don’t know me. You have no idea my background or athletic accomplishments. Like I said must be a **** boy peace



Oh the maturity shining through. 

Btw I don't need to know you to know you don't know shit...I learned all I needed to from your first post. 

Plus I'm bored as hell. Just made some popcorn waiting for your next tantrum


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 7, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yeah that don't sound right. I know it's only been two weeks but if that were me I'd be up atleast 5 pounds by now. Definitelt wouldn't be losing weight. Like bundy said npp doesn't hit u as fast as people think. Give it another two weeks and see what happens.
> 
> So u don't trust your source?



Ecks...are you really comparing your experience with his lol? You would be up because you know how to eat. Gear is not the issue here. Even if the gear was junk he wouldn't be losing weight.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 7, 2017)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ecks...are you really comparing your experience with his lol? You would be up because you know how to eat. Gear is not the issue here. Even if the gear was junk he wouldn't be losing weight.



I edited it after I posted. But you're right cus I'm so estrogen sensitive that I bloat the **** up so fast when I used to start a cycle. Hate it and love it


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

Are you still talking? Maturity huh? Little bitches  like you hide behind your keyboard and talk shit! Popcorn huh I may try that!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 7, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> I edited it after I posted. But you're right cus I'm so estrogen sensitive that I bloat the **** up so fast when I used to start a cycle. Hate it and love it



You and me both. Npp and Deca load me with water. I'm also eating for a bulk by the time I start so that helps the weight gain...but really it's not the kind of weight I prefer to gain in the beginning haha


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 7, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> Are you still talking? Maturity huh? Little bitches  like you hide behind your keyboard and talk shit! Popcorn huh I may try that!



Well where else am I gonna watch this shit show? Are you doing any stand up somewhere that I can come and watch You? Probably not so yea sitting here with my keyboard is all I can do. 

Ps...your really intimidating me with your aggressiveness and name calling...please continue!


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

Yea I’ll give it a couple more weeks. I’ve been on point with evertything so far and to lose weight so rapidly is odd. If I don’t gain I’m guessing gear is bunk and I’ll jump back on my prescribed test which gives me the ability to have normal test levels and maintain muscle mass.  I was basically thinking the same on gaining water weight which you mentioned. 
    Who is this cobra strike? You obviously don’t have to answer that? Like I said it’s been awhile since I been on here but when I first got here one thing I liked about this site was douche bags like him don’t roast your post with some stupid shit like that acting like they are me Olympia.


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

Ha weak af....you started all that bub


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 7, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> Yea I’ll give it a couple more weeks. I’ve been on point with evertything so far and to lose weight so rapidly is odd. If I don’t gain I’m guessing gear is bunk and I’ll jump back on my prescribed test which gives me the ability to have normal test levels and maintain muscle mass.  I was basically thinking the same on gaining water weight which you mentioned.
> Who is this cobra strike? You obviously don’t have to answer that? Like I said it’s been awhile since I been on here but when I first got here one thing I liked about this site was douche bags like him don’t roast your post with some stupid shit like that acting like they are me Olympia.



Omg dude that was the funniest post yet! I literally just let out an audible chuckle. If you must know I've been a member here since day one. Since before it was called ugbb. If you paid attention to anything you would notice the little red label under my name that says "SI FOUNDING MEMBER". I've known ecks way before this board was even a thought in anyone's mind. 

It's ok if you think I'm a dbag..I get that alot. It's fun watching you trying to figure out what's going on with your gear and weight loss...like watching a mouse trying to get the cheese but just can't get off the wheel he's running on...just keeps going around and around. One day you will learn though little mousy...hopefully one day you will learn...


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

No I c that!!! Lmao that was the whole point idiot. Anyway at least I’m not the only one that thinks that.


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

You let that founding member shit go to your head. News flash you ain’t shit


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2017)

Enough enough.... Losing weight can only be a few things. Either your gear is bunk or your just not eating enough,or both..mayb you gained all the weight your body wants to gain and that's it..idk hopefully your healthy and don't got some health issue making Ulose weight...Cobra knows his shit and can help u he's just rough around the edges lol.. let's stop acting like homos and get down with what's wrong .


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 7, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> You let that founding member shit go to your head. News flash you ain’t shit



But did I let that go to my head? I mean you asked who I was and I answered. I didn't brag about it once and I never have in any post I've ever made. In fact that is the first time I've ever even mentioned that but since you obviously are not ready to take off the training wheels I figured I would help you out a little. Cant fault a guy for trying to help right?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2017)

For me my weight gains always come late in the cycles . Anything to fast is just water and I don't care or want that .. prob why I stopped using water making drugs like dbol drol


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 7, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Enough enough.... Losing weight can only be a few things. Either your gear is bunk or your just not eating enough,or both..mayb you gained all the weight your body wants to gain and that's it..idk hopefully your healthy and don't got some health issue making I lose weight...Cobra knows his shit and can help u he's just rough around the edges lol.. let's stop acting like homos and get down with what's wrong .



Hey now...dont be telling everyone about my homo tendencies! Lol and besides Bundy I'm bored as hell and this guy keeps eating it up. Good pun there huh? Atleast we know he's eating something bahahaha


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

The whole reason I asked who you where in a replay to another member was because of the fact you were a founding member that apparently is a douche bag. I mean do I have to spell of out for you? Your not that slow or are you? 
     Just haven’t ran into that in this site all the other founding members are humble. Look at your first response  and read it. It’s insulting. I’m not saying you don’t know your shit but I’ll tell you I do know my shit. Do I know it all...of course not and I enjoy learning new info. Just as I said at the beginning I’ll take your suggestion into consideration


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

Having just as fun as you are bub


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 7, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> The whole reason I asked who you where in a replay to another member was because of the fact you were a founding member that apparently is a douche bag. I mean do I have to spell of out for you? Your not that slow or are you?
> Just haven’t ran into that in this site all the other founding members are humble. Look at your first response  and read it. It’s insulting. I’m not saying you don’t know your shit but I’ll tell you I do know my shit. Do I know it all...of course not and I enjoy learning new info. Just as I said at the beginning I’ll take your suggestion into consideration



Look, I don't like to bullshit people so when I answer a question it's to the point and sometimes brutally honest which can come across as rude to some. So I apologize if I made you feel disrespected. 

With that said though you absolutely are not gaining because you are not following any specific diet. I've been in this game for a long time and in the beginning almost every ones story is the same...i eat a ton but I don't understand why I can't gain weight...or they say my metabolism is way to fast and I can't gain, I'm a hard gainer. There is no such thing as a hard gainer. If you can find a coach to help you with your diet I promise you that the little money you spend on that will be worth 20 times what you spend on gear. Gear is just a tool to help you get there faster but it doesn't work if you don't fuel it properly. I don't know if either of them are taking on new clients but spongy and POB are very good at this part of the game. If I were you I would stop questioning the gear or dosages and contact one of them....that is of you truly want to get into this.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 7, 2017)

Here's a idea. Could be wrong but could be right. You stopped your script testosterone and started using some other test correct? If you're diet is good and the same as before then maybe everything is bunk. I'm just trying to think of why u could have lost five pounds in those two weeks if u say everything is good when it comes to the diet. It's only been two weeks so u still have some of your rx test floating around your blood but it's getting to the point where you're gona be at zero if the new shit is fake. Thats the only thing I could think of. So see how u feel in the next week or so and look for signs of low test. That's shitty if that's the case.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 7, 2017)

sounds like you need some ben&jerry's in your life zilla


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 7, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> sounds like you need some ben&jerry's in your life zilla




You buying??


----------



## CCCP (Oct 7, 2017)

This thread got ****ed up real quick... let’s just smoke this blunt and hit some iron.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 7, 2017)

Last time TheJuice had some fun he got banned than checked into rehab lolol // This is a safe place.....welcome


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 8, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Last time TheJuice had some fun he got banned than checked into rehab lolol // This is a safe place.....welcome



your rehabilitation was quite a success!


----------



## knightmare999 (Oct 10, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> It won't do anything to noticeable till week 6-8 it's not a fast ester as people think



I wouldn't expect anything from the npp by week 5, either.  It's not really a short ester.   Shorter than deca, but I don't think it's going to give you the kickstart you might be looking for.


----------



## Thezilla (Oct 10, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> I wouldn't expect anything from the npp by week 5, either.  It's not really a short ester.   Shorter than deca, but I don't think it's going to give you the kickstart you might be looking for.


 

Yea should have went with an oral. I was thinking it would provide a fast kickstart. Only thing I’m noticing as of now is some joint relieve and a huge appetite. Still hovering around 255-260 lean muscle mass


----------

